# America's Christian History



## ANT (Nov 30, 2004)

*America\'s Christian History*

I need some help finding quotations, excerpts of legal documents, historical legislature, and documents that will plainly show that America was founded as a Christian nation. Also that it was based on Christian morality and ethics if possible. 

I am in another forum (Aquatic Hobbyist ... It is a forum about fish keeping) and occasionally wind up covering truths such as creation, The Word of God's reliability and so on. It's a tough crowd, from your everyday unbeliever to practicing witches.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks

[Edited on 11-30-2004 by ANT]

[Edited on 11-30-2004 by ANT]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 30, 2004)

Vision Forum has a 3 book series by Gary Demar called God and Government. They are an outstanding resource. I just found out Gary Demar has a book out called America's Heritage also. He is a good place to start. I will link you to his books at vision forum.  
For Christ's Crown and Covenant, R. Martin Snyder

Vision Forum Link


[Edited on 11-30-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## 4ndr3w (Nov 30, 2004)

David Barton has some pretty good information.

http://www.wallbuilders.com


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 30, 2004)

There is a book called _America's God and Country_ which is a good compilation of quotes and references to Christian Americans and documents: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1880563053/104-0775600-1779925?v=glance

I believe our colonial founding fathers were for the most part Christian. I believe many of our constitutional founding fathers were Deists and Masons. So it depends upon the timeframe one is talking about as to whether one is justified in saying America was founded as a Christian nation. I mention this because I think a qualification is in order when we speak of America starting out as a Christian nation.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 30, 2004)

or you could just go to www.christianamerica.com.....


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 30, 2004)

See 
THIS LINK


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 30, 2004)

American History definetly presupposes a Christian Worldview.
Wallbuilders is an excellent resource.


----------



## Peter (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Anthony,

Im sorry I cant help, your question takes for granted America was founded a Christian nation, which unfortunately is not so. Many early American settlers were Christian who founded Christian commonwealths, however, they deteriorated before the US was established. See: http://www.lewrockwell.com/north/north291.html

Take Paul's suggestion.


----------



## ANT (Nov 30, 2004)

I've read Gary DeMar's book "Americas Christian History" and have the "God and Government" 3 volume set. I let someone borrow "America's Christian History" well over a year ago and have not heard from them since, but I did not even think of picking up the God and government volumes (I forgot I had them.)

Thanks everyone for the help ... I will be researching the different links everyone posted.


----------



## ANT (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you guys know ....

If anyone enjoys fish-keeping (aquariums) fresh or salt water. Stop by this forum and check it out. I could always use the help of a reformed brother or sister to help spread the truth of the Word of God there. 

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/phpBB2/index.php

If anyone stops by be sure to check out the ...

(The Soapbox - Politics, issues and venting - this is the place to air your views. No profanity or flaming, but if you have an opinion, it's welcome here. Not for the faint of heart, and strictly PG-13.)

This is where most of the topics about God come up.

My avatar is the same there, but my name is Puritan for that site, not ANT.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 30, 2004)

Check out Gregg Singer:
http://www.mtolivelibrary.org/SingerCGregg.php

He is reformed, Van Tillian who used to teach at Greenville.

He also wrote:
A Theological Interpretation of American History, 354 pp.
that can be found at: http://gpts.edu/bookstore/books.html


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 16, 2004)

*America\'s \"Christian\" Founding*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1880563096/


As a former aspiring jurist and a American history buff maybe I could offer some advice. 

America's God and Country Encyclopedia of Quotations
by William J. Federer is a good resource with quotations. One of my former roommates and good buddies at this book while I was iin undergrad. It's a gold mine of quotations. 

Wallbuilders.com by David Burton has produced a number of books and resources and the VisionForum.com has some interested books and audio resources which may be of help. The Christian controversy series features a tape called Christians v. Deists. Christianity and the Constitution: The Faith of Our Founding Fathers by John Eidsmore is worth checking out. and yes even Pat Robertson's book the Ten Offenses. Get a used copy of these books from Half.com or Amazon.com.

Puritan's Net has a hodgepodge of stuff-- some history stuff within a home school curriculum... I don't endorse everything, but colonial-revolutionary history is sound. Use discernment. http://www.puritans.net/curriculum/

Listen, I will acknowledge I've studied the American Founding, a great deal reject the Enlightenment mythology... but some Christians obfuscate the truth, and go so far fishing for Christians they try to "Christianize" Jefferson and Franklin who were most likely deists, and perpetual unbelievers, though they frequently spoke in Christian platitudes and highly of religion. Jefferson denied the supernatural and the atoning, death, burial and resurrection. 

John Locke merely secularized the covenant polity idea that emanated from Puritan-Calvinist theology, and the idea of institutions checking one another through corporate liberty, fortifying checks and balances was rooted in an inherent mistrust of human nature. Revisionists overemphasize influence of Montisqeeu and Locke. And Rousseau had little if any influence on the founders. The word "Federal" itself, was peculiary spelled foederalist, as the root word foedus denoted "covenant." Some are not aware, but the Constitution itself, is signed "In the Year of the Lord..." What Lord would that be? It's not King George or Lord Cornwallis.

Best wishes in your studies.

[Edited on 1-2-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## ANT (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I will take the time to look into these.


----------

